# My for sale item deleted straight away?



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Listed TT item and was removed?! Why?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

what did you have up for sale mate


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Set of polished inside door handle alu discs


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cant find it in the log's mate did you post it up this week ? try posting it up again  and i'll check the logs again for it mate 
cheers trev


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

It was removed as the items were not priced , _open to offers_ are not allowed in the selling rules

Mark


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Ooooooh ok that makes sense sorry guys!


----------

